# The orchestral piece that did it for you.



## novaburst (Sep 23, 2016)

Hi this thread is about a piece of orchestral music that moved you, or connected with you in an emotional way, 

It may of made you sad, or happy or even tearful, did the piece influence a piece of music you are working on, did you change some thing because of what you heard. 

The thread is to help any one who may be struggling or stuck in there work, or help develop any piece you might be working on. 

It does not need to be your all time great or what you think is the best piece you heard, it may of been the spare of the moment or some thing you really enjoy listening to.

When you have remembered that piece of music please post the link so that all can listen and get involved .

Please explain what part of the piece you enjoyed and why or was it all of it

Please indicate what time your favorite piece starts in the whole track if not all of it as there are some nice moments in some pieces but some are not so nice.

You can post as many as you like as some times we cant remember right off.
Also it does not matter if some one already posted the same piece that you were going to post, as you may have heard it differently.

Ok with all that said let me start:

The piece i am linking to you is a piece from John Williams from a movie called Saving private Ryan i dont know the name of it but starting from 0:50 to 2:50 the piece gets very emotional and deep and almost made me cry, it was the use of the strings and the bass i think there was also a trombone going on there to with the bass the bass was repeating a deep deep phrase slow and deep and kept me involved with the piece 

the strings were almost talking very expressive and emotional it is a little difficult to explain but i became trapped or felt the deep sense of sadness going on through that time span

Hope you enjoy


----------



## Levitanus (Sep 23, 2016)

Rachmaninov, Isle of Deth.
My handbook of orchestration and working with theme.


----------



## pookapooka (Sep 23, 2016)

Bill Evans "My Bells," from the album Bill Evans trio with Symphony Orchestra. Claus Ogermanʻs arrangements through out were inspired and perfectly copacetic with Evansʻs playing style. At the time I bought this album, I was a very young man, an aspiring jazz pianist. Bill Evansʻs fresh and intriguing harmonic approach was my lure into the jazz world and I was reluctant at first to hear this album as I had heard all too many "[fill in jazz artist here] With Orchestra" recordings that sounded like watered down fishing expeditions in search of some larger popularity. (Later this would be called Smooth Jazz.) The sweetly energetic violins of "My Bells" transported me into a new auditory world as they reached higher and higher into the stratosphere, never devolving into those syrupy Throbbing Strings of Mantovaniland or such. I was smitten.


----------



## C.R. Rivera (Sep 23, 2016)

Handel's Sarabande as played in the 1975 movie "Barry Lyndon". I had not really appreciated classical music until the moment I sat in a darkened theater in 1975 and heard this through out the film. Yes, that was 41 years ago. I may not be any sort of musician but I have a "savage breast"


----------



## chibear (Sep 23, 2016)

Richard Strauss' _Vier_ _letze_ _Lieder_ grabbed me when I first performed it over 40 yrs ago and has each of the scores of performances that followed. Wouldn't mind if they played _Im_ _Arbendrot_ at my funeral either. Jesse Norman's is my favorite performance.


----------



## prodigalson (Sep 23, 2016)

Tchaikovskys' 4th Symphony. First movement.



Hearing that keening, angst-ridden theme at 3:40 in the strings of the for the first time as an angsty, gay 16-year-old was transformative. 

Also the harmonic shift and melodic line at 9:00...


----------



## Maestro1972 (Sep 23, 2016)

I think ANYTHING written by Williams. I am truly grateful his music.

I was five Years old, the year was 1977. From the first note, I was awestricken and hung onto every note. I will go there...The theme from Star Wars. I think for most music lovers, this piece awakened the musical force within us.


----------



## Morodiene (Sep 23, 2016)

Shostakovich Symphony No 5, especially the 4th movement. There were really tons of pieces that were pivotal for me, so it was tough to choose. But this is one of the pieces I grew up hearing, and it always inspired me to compose. Just awesome.


----------



## neblix (Sep 23, 2016)

I enjoy the various colors Shore creates with the instrumentation in this ending theme of LOTR. 

The part at 1:34 is a very simple, modal line, yet sets up the grand opening right after it, expanding the Shire theme into a heroic reminder of the value of staying together when Frodo reaches into the water to save Sam instead of rowing on without him, even after being so soon convinced that he wants to go on his journey alone.


----------



## dcoscina (Sep 23, 2016)

Mahler's Symphony 6, third mvmt. Beautiful but heartbreaking.

Also this:


----------



## dcoscina (Sep 23, 2016)

Oh and this. Just floors me.


----------



## tack (Sep 23, 2016)

I guess it's rather clichéd to say this piece is moving, but Aase's Death by Grieg brought me to tears the first time I heard it. And it still has the power to do so.

It made me really appreciate the power of a simple idea that can be developed. And also the value of a well placed crescendo.


----------



## JohnG (Sep 23, 2016)

this is very nice -- there is soo much great music out there:


----------



## tack (Sep 23, 2016)

And what a wonderful problem to have that there's not enough time to listen to all of it.


----------



## Mike Fox (Sep 23, 2016)

Anything from the Beetlejuice score does it for me.

Gymnopedie No. 1 is also very moving for me. I never get bored playing it on piano either.


----------



## higgs (Sep 23, 2016)

chibear said:


> Richard Strauss' _Vier_ _letze_ _Lieder_ grabbed me when I first performed it over 40 yrs ago and has each of the scores of performances that followed. Wouldn't mind if they played _Im_ _Arbendrot_ at my funeral either. Jesse Norman's is my favorite performance.



Tears, beautiful.


----------



## Dave Connor (Sep 23, 2016)

This piece and this very recording. It has the haze you want with such an impressionistic piece and is wonderfully performed.

"Never was so much said in so little time." Harold Schonberg N.Y. Times.


----------



## NoirSuede (Sep 24, 2016)

I don't know if this is even legal here but Sonic Color's title theme gives me that John William-esque sense of wonder (which in hindsight is really cool bc it's the first good Sonic game in a while) :


----------



## Andrajas (Sep 24, 2016)

This gets me everytime, such a beautiful theme. The melody and choir part is wonderful


----------



## Syneast (Sep 24, 2016)

Alright, laugh it up, but I have always considered this my favorite piece because it did something to me when I was a little kid, and it's even more powerful now when I am older. The choir part gets me every time. R.I.P. James Horner.

Oh crap, now I've got something in my eye...


----------



## Replicant (Sep 24, 2016)

I don't care how "unmanly" it sounds, but I am a huge sucker for soaring, "romantic" sounding scores that evoke an adventurous, fantastic, majestic, grandiose feel and builds your spirits up. I also love middle-eastern instruments (and the Phrygian dominant) as I think they capture this quite vibe quite well. One piece of film music in recent years that I absolutely love, for the reasons listed, is Harry Gregson-Williams' "Prince of Persia" theme.


----------



## Karma (Sep 24, 2016)

Syneast said:


> Alright, laugh it up, but I have always considered this my favorite piece because it did something to me when I was a little kid, and it's even more powerful now when I am older. The choir part gets me every time. R.I.P. James Horner.
> 
> Oh crap, now I've got something in my eye...



Horner was fantastic. A huge loss.


----------



## Penthagram (Sep 24, 2016)

This one from joe hisaishi : 

it's something special for me.


----------



## Baron Greuner (Sep 24, 2016)




----------



## Vik (Sep 24, 2016)

Not very original, I know. But I heard this around when I was 16, and still think it's outstanding.


----------



## novaburst (Sep 24, 2016)

Such a wide range of spectrum in orchestral from opera to emotional soundtracks and lots of tearful movements.
Thanks all for sharing, keep them coming.

Another piece that did it for me is a piece composed by Hiroyuki Sawano called Guilty Crown I could not find the single sound track but it is the first track.and ends at 5:30.

It was how the piano melody was playing at the beginning and then on the second part of the melody @ 1:40 the strings came in with the piano melody there is a beautiful contrary motion going on with the strings from 1:40 to 2:30 while some strings are moving with the piano melody there is another part where the strings are doing a separate melody under the main melody it was beautiful. 

What i noticed also is the piano sounded very relaxed and very involved and seemed he or she was having the time of there life
and really enjoying the moment. 

The rest of the piece then goes on to a very nice build to the end at 5:30https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n5FuCWOgvfU


----------



## Jorgakis (Sep 24, 2016)

I think this symphony(it was this video too)was my first love with actual symphonic music which made want to compose my own orchestral stuff, and later on film music. 

The Part from 08:22 especially and the first movement itself. I wanted to make romantic chord progressions with lots of drama, haha.

I still love this symphony although I'm a fan of some more "exhausting" classical pieces now.

This led me to Mahler, and from there I went to every kind of late romantic-modern composer.


----------



## AllanH (Sep 24, 2016)

The main theme from John William's Schindler's list is one of my modern favorites. Music starts @ 40 seconds.


----------



## NoamL (Sep 24, 2016)

For me it would have to be a tie between two pieces.

I was in a bunch of dinky youth orchestras playing Mozart and Vivaldi and such. I was a cellist and I thought, "This is all that music is." Eighth notes across the page.

Then I joined a different youth orchestra directed by this crazily intense Russian expatriate. And the first piece we played was _*The Firebird*_ and my head exploded.



Stravinsky's orchestration is so colorful, evocative, powerful and imaginative. We also played all the other Russian composers including Prokofiev's first piano and violin concertos which were also formative pieces for me. It was a very weird music education, I'm sure, because we played very very little of the late-Romantic German composers that make up so much of the repertoire in the West, e.g. Brahms. Instead it was classical music, a little Baroque, and then the Russian masters.

Around the same time I heard John Williams' score for _*Harry Potter*_ and that opened my eyes just as much:



From then on I wanted to get into media composing.

A little later on, certainly Howard Shore's LOTR scores had a very powerful effect on me as well - not any one moment of the score but the combined power of all the themes and the way they interrelated and were built up in such a Wagnerian way. And I also loved Michael Giacchino's score for LOST for the same reason. He has done great things since then but it would be hard to top the amazing musical world he built up using just a string orchestra, spare airplane parts and four trombones.


----------



## cadenzajon (Sep 24, 2016)

I can't ever remember being more affected than by listening to Handel's Water Music on a cassette when I was about 8 years old. Totally loved it. Marched around the room, oblivious to the rest of the world, pretending I was playing majestic brass instruments. 

I thought it was so great that I remember taking the tape to play for a friend. He thought I was insane. (I suspect that, even now, most of my friends still do. But that's OK, music is worth it.)


----------



## Lassi Tani (Sep 24, 2016)

This did it for me:

.

Beautiful and fierce, almost aggressive on your face sound, but then also gentle.

Everytime I listen to it, I connect to it emotionally. I don't know why, but it's like on the same frequency as my inner self. I have the score and studied orchestration from it.


----------



## JohnG (Sep 24, 2016)

This is a fun thread. A lot of these pieces I haven't heard in such a long time. Hope it keeps going.


----------



## Kas (Sep 24, 2016)

This was that did it for me


----------



## Rodney Money (Sep 24, 2016)

Oh my friends, let me help you out.  I absolutely love this question:

Mahler's 2nd Symphony
Bach's Little Fugue in G Minor, Partita Number 2, Chaccone, Fantasia in G Major.
Ives Unanswered Question
Elgar's Nimrod
Schoenberg's A Survivor from Warsaw
Respighi's Pines of Rome
Barber's Adagio for Strings
Holst's Suites for Band and The Planets
Giovanni Gabrieli's Omnes Gentes a'16 and Canzone No. 4
Beethoven's 5th Symphony.
Tavener's Song for Athenne
Johnny Cash's version of Nine Inch Nails' Hurt.


----------



## Fer (Sep 24, 2016)

Great thread...
I cant forget the first time i listened to Arvo Part´s Salve Regina... heartbreaking. 

Is not orchestral but i finded it absolutely inspirational.


----------



## Takabuntu (Sep 24, 2016)

Still love this piece, timeless beauty!


----------



## jonnybutter (Sep 24, 2016)

The 1970s Boulez/NY Philharmonic recording of Petrushka *killled* me. When I finally heard good, accurate - particularly rhythmically accurate - performances of some classical/serious pieces, I found I liked them a lot more! Boulez generally demanded a lot of fidelity to the score, so his recordings of orchestral Debussy and early Stravinsky were all mind blowing for me. Szell did that for some Mozart and Haydn.


----------



## Daniel Petras (Sep 24, 2016)

Syneast said:


> Alright, laugh it up, but I have always considered this my favorite piece because it did something to me when I was a little kid, and it's even more powerful now when I am older. The choir part gets me every time. R.I.P. James Horner.
> 
> Oh crap, now I've got something in my eye...




Oh don't do that to me! I used to watch these movies as a kid...


----------



## Daniel Petras (Sep 24, 2016)

One of my favorite pieces by Debussy. I love the colors of this piece and the idea of through-composed music that tells a story.

There's also a solo piano arrangement of this piece that I truly admire by Russian pianist Vyacheslav Gryaznov. It's worth listening to as well:


----------



## novaburst (Sep 24, 2016)

There are some of the most beautiful and inspirational music being post here:

A friend told me to listen to this composer John Wilson: all i can say it is both moving and up lifting.

First title is Lawrence of Arabia 

Second Title is Ben Hur 

Then there has been a piece i Have been listening to lately from John Williams from the movie Force awakens
Called Jedi Steps. this piece is a great demonstration the skill used to mix the old star wars and the new together.

John Williams at it again https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cUBUlKgsNK8


----------



## DaddyO (Sep 24, 2016)

1972 - Rachmaninov, Piano Concerto No. 2, Van Cliburn with Fritz Reiner and the Chicago Symphony orchestra. My mom had a 33 RPM record by the stereo so one day I laid down and listened to it with some headphones. Within moments I was transfixed and transformed into a fan of orchestral classical music, and spent much of the next ten years listening to it.


----------



## mac (Sep 24, 2016)

This is as magical now as it was when I was a child. Certainly one of the main reasons I'm so in love with film music today.


----------



## byzantium (Sep 24, 2016)

Baron Greuner said:


>




Thank you for posting these. I just had time to listen to The Lark Ascending, oh my god how beautiful.


----------



## Tatu (Sep 24, 2016)

Beethoven's 6th - 1st Movement back in 1996 or so. 1st piece of classical music I ever heard (_listened_).


----------



## Rodney Money (Sep 24, 2016)

Sometimes you just need to ditch the so-called "backbone of the symphony orchestra," and let the raw emotion of the ones who truly breathe life into the ensemble play.


----------



## Rodney Money (Sep 24, 2016)

And this one.


----------



## waveheavy (Sep 24, 2016)

Tatu said:


> Beethoven's 6th - 1st Movement back in 1996 or so. 1st piece of classical music I ever heard (_listened_).




First time I heard a portion of this piece was in a Bugs Bunny cartoon, the part at 2:39-2:43.


----------



## Tatu (Sep 25, 2016)

waveheavy said:


> First time I heard a portion of this piece was in a Bugs Bunny cartoon, the part at 2:39-2:43.


It is a good part. :D


----------



## Baron Greuner (Sep 25, 2016)

Hehe! Love this one.



A film score opening titles I really like.




Nice playing here.


----------



## Parsifal666 (Sep 25, 2016)

Obviously for me: Wagner. Purely orchestral: try the Solti-conducted "Tannhauser Overture". More powerful than any heavy metal or superhero soundtrack could ever aspire to imo.

Mahler and Beethoven's 9th Symphonies: dramatic, gorgeous, sad, wistful, triumphant, surrendering...hard for me to get over those.

For recent stuff, Mr. Zimmer's "Man of Steel" soundtrack completely floored me, I first heard it when seeing the movie for the first time a year ago. It was, and continues to be, huge for me. I couldn't believe he matched (and imo trumped) John William's magnificent score. I think that score is a real triumph, easily my favorite recording of this century.


----------



## DaddyO (Sep 25, 2016)

Baron Greuner said:


> Nice playing here.




My Mom's favorite piece, understandably. Her name was Thais, though she pronounced it in an Americanized way.


----------



## novaburst (Sep 25, 2016)

Rodney Money said:


> Sometimes you just need to ditch the so-called "backbone of the symphony orchestra," and let the raw emotion of the ones who truly breathe life into the ensemble play.



@Rodney Money : pure emotion here absolute emotion


----------



## Rodney Money (Sep 25, 2016)

novaburst said:


> @Rodney Money : pure emotion here absolute emotion


Absolutely! And it is wonderful to play also.


----------



## Baron Greuner (Sep 25, 2016)

When I was about 9 or 10 this came out and we had some fun going to the cinema about 10 times to watch this in the afternoons. This particular cue is one of Alex Norths best cues imho. Nice nice nice string writing. The other guy that could do that kind of string writing, albeit usually in a different vein, was Henry Mancini.
When the strings make an entrance in Lujon you go Wow! And rightly so. 





If Brigitte Bardot sacheyed over to you and asked you for a dance while this was playing you'd probably say, yeah alright then, I have a couple of minutes where I'm not doing anything. Sure.


----------



## Jorgakis (Sep 25, 2016)

Baron Greuner said:


>




Those Chords though. Great!


----------



## Assa (Sep 25, 2016)

This one gets me every time! Especially the colour change at ~ 5:30...but it surely is full of fantastic moments, 10 minutes full of joy for my ears & soul


----------



## Parsifal666 (Sep 25, 2016)

Assa said:


> This one gets me every time! Especially the colour change at ~ 5:30...but it surely is full of fantastic moments, 10 minutes full of joy for my ears & soul




Hey it's John! The man is amazing imo.


----------



## novaburst (Sep 25, 2016)

Assa said:


> This one gets me every time! Especially the colour change at ~ 5:30...but it surely is full of fantastic moments, 10 minutes full of joy for my ears & soul



So glad to here this wow, the strings on the main theme, J W at it again


----------



## JJP (Sep 25, 2016)

Rodney Money said:


> And this one.



Wow, I didn't know this arrangement existed. I love Lauridsen and spent a good part of my college years learning under H.Bob's baton.


----------



## rottoy (Sep 25, 2016)

Replicant said:


> I don't care how "unmanly" it sounds, but I am a huge sucker for soaring, "romantic" sounding scores that evoke an adventurous, fantastic, majestic, grandiose feel and builds your spirits up. I also love middle-eastern instruments (and the Phrygian dominant) as I think they capture this quite vibe quite well. One piece of film music in recent years that I absolutely love, for the reasons listed, is Harry Gregson-Williams' "Prince of Persia" theme.



This one's a personal favourite of mine, for the very same reasons.


----------



## Baron Greuner (Sep 26, 2016)

When I was about 8 or 9, this film came to the cinema and a friend of mine (who later ion life became a well known professional footballer) and I went to watch it in the afternoons (about 15 times) on this massive screen we were lucky to have, plus a fantastic sound system. The cinema had once been a huge Regency opera house and the owners wife was an opera singer. Eventually he turned it into a cinema and it was the best in the 4 counties by a mile.
The music of Elmer Bernstein raises everything many notches, either through the excitement of it, or indeed the poignancy.
2 examples of the master at work.


----------



## Parsifal666 (Sep 26, 2016)

mac said:


> This is as magical now as it was when I was a child. Certainly one of the main reasons I'm so in love with film music today.




I adore that movie, and soundtrack. One of the best memories of my childhood.


----------



## Parsifal666 (Sep 26, 2016)

Baron Greuner said:


> When I was about 8 or 9, this film came to the cinema and a friend of mine (who later ion life became a well known professional footballer) and I went to watch it in the afternoons (about 15 times) on this massive screen we were lucky to have, plus a fantastic sound system. The cinema had once been a huge Regency opera house and the owners wife was an opera singer. Eventually he turned it into a cinema and it was the best in the 4 counties by a mile.
> The music of Elmer Bernstein raises everything many notches, either through the excitement of it, or indeed the poignancy.
> 2 examples of the master at work.




GREAT novies and music!


----------



## Baron Greuner (Sep 26, 2016)

Yes I've been lucky to see some great novies in my time.


----------



## byzantium (Sep 26, 2016)

Rodney Money said:


> Sometimes you just need to ditch the so-called "backbone of the symphony orchestra," and let the raw emotion of the ones who truly breathe life into the ensemble play.




I know the application of technology had led to many negative outcomes in terms of artists' compensation and protection, but it is also truly amazing that one person in a small town in a country far far away (Shrek quote?) - one ant-person in a sea of billions of ant-people on the planet, can hear and enjoy and connect with a piece of music posted by another person on the planet, somewhere else amongst those billions... Truly amazing when you think about it, and for this too, we must be grateful.


----------



## reutunes (Sep 26, 2016)

Something from my childhood that really shaped both my wanting to learn the piano and to compose orchestral music:



...and something that probably everybody knows, but although it's considered quite cheesy now I think it's beautiful and makes me tear up every time:


----------



## mac (Sep 26, 2016)

reutunes said:


> ...and something that probably everybody knows, but although it's considered quite cheesy now I think it's beautiful and makes me tear up every time:




All I can think of is Simon Bates corny BBC radio feature when I hear this, and it makes my skin crawl  (sorry!)


----------



## airflamesred (Sep 26, 2016)

Not orchestral but upon hearing Taveners 'The Lamb', I lost my virginity for a second time.


----------



## Rodney Money (Sep 26, 2016)

airflamesred said:


> Not orchestral but upon hearing Taveners 'The Lamb', I lost my virginity for a second time.


Yes! Check out Song for Athene also then.


----------



## byzantium (Sep 26, 2016)

For me, gotta be this recording of this. With Gergiev in the Royal Albert Hall, BBC Proms 2010. So incredibly beautiful.


----------



## byzantium (Sep 26, 2016)

And any part of these recordings (some starting points picked), for me endlessly fascinating and captivating.


----------



## Parsifal666 (Sep 26, 2016)

I have an absolutely terrific book on the music of the Hitchcock movies, Alfred himself was a quite interesting person. Love those movies.


----------



## byzantium (Sep 26, 2016)

Yep, they sure don't make movies and music like those these days...!

Can you recall the name of the book?


----------



## ryst (Sep 26, 2016)

A few things I like.


----------



## ryst (Sep 26, 2016)

And my god, if I ever need any inspiration for anything I'm writing, this does it for me.


----------



## Vik (Sep 27, 2016)

That last clip is a good reminder about music making not needing to depend on massive amounts of gear or (virtual) instruments.


----------



## dcoscina (Sep 27, 2016)

This was introduction to orchestral music as a wee lad. Still holds a special place in my heart.


----------



## Parsifal666 (Sep 27, 2016)

byzantium said:


> For me, gotta be this recording of this. With Gergiev in the Royal Albert Hall, BBC Proms 2010. So incredibly beautiful.




GREAT recording, thank you for turning me onto this!


----------



## byzantium (Sep 27, 2016)

Parsifal666 said:


> GREAT recording, thank you for turning me onto this!



Cheers, thanks, it's great to have been able to pass it on. I was amazed when I came upon it. It's so beautifully played, as well as beautifully recorded and filmed - it's a pleasure to watch the players and conductor as well - you can really sink in to it. If you're in the right mood for this, I find it's so emotional, I'm a complete blubbering mess at the end of it! I think it's my favourite orchestral performance. 

Keep an eye out for other BBC Proms recordings on youtube, I find they're consistently good quality. As an example, but on a slightly different 'note', I really like the sound and orchestration and watching the players on this piece from 'BBC Proms 2011 Music from the Bond films' called 'Night at the Opera' (David Arnold):  Cheers.


----------



## AlexandraMusic (Sep 29, 2016)

There are so many but probably this.


----------



## Parsifal666 (Sep 29, 2016)

AlexandraMusic said:


> There are so many but probably this.




Very great, and of course Liszt definitely had some influence on Wagner (and vice versa).


----------



## artmuz (Sep 29, 2016)

dcoscina said:


> Mahler's Symphony 6, third mvmt. Beautiful but heartbreaking.
> 
> Also this:



I hear lot of James Horner here...


----------



## dcoscina (Sep 29, 2016)

artmuz said:


> I hear lot of James Horner here...


Yeah I did too when I first listened


----------



## LML88 (Sep 29, 2016)

I really like the Shenmue soundtrack



Here's the live orchestral version.



Shenmue was a critically acclaimed game for the SEGA dreamcast.
It had one of the biggest budgets ever for a game, and the music throughout is really good; many of the in game tracks I actually prefer to the soundtrack.


----------



## Stiltzkin (Sep 29, 2016)

Spent many nights listening to this one, first one that really got me in to orchestral music.


----------



## David Story (Sep 29, 2016)

Then there's a guy who tossed off masterpieces while on tour. 
Non-stop flow and perfect form.


This is probably my favorite Debussy though Images and Afternoon are also magical. Far away worlds that flash into reality.


Hearing this performed by a great orchestra and conductor that only did concert music is a revelation. The sound!! the textures!! Also this is an expanded suite that is unpublished.

The vinyl was an audiophile demonstration disc.


----------



## novaburst (Oct 2, 2016)

R I P Sir Neville Marriner


----------



## Parsifal666 (Oct 2, 2016)

novaburst said:


> R I P Sir Neville Marriner




He was great, I still have his Figaro on dvd.


----------



## Voider (Oct 2, 2016)

A lot of the old _Zelda - A link to the past_ stuff, written for the 16-Bit Super Nintendo 



Then, the Final Fantasy 8 Theme - Liberi Fatali



Ghost in the Shell with a japanese choir that is really remarkable
and some awesome solos!



For me these three pieces really stand out. Except for Ghost in the shell,
Zelda and Final Fantasy both were originally composed for their video games.

Zelda even just for the Super Nintendo in 16 bit music - seeing this 20 years later played by a real orchestra and how amazing it actually sounds is something hard to describe with words, but really makes me feel.. somehow proud. Proud of what humans can actually achieve if they work together and the shared fascination for the same thing. Otherwise they wouldn't have picked old video game music and brought it into the modern orchestra.


----------



## novaburst (Oct 2, 2016)

Voider said:


> proud. Proud of what humans can actually achieve if they work togeth


It shows how much effort and heart goes into anime or games,

With what has been posted on the thread are some of the most beautiful pieces, and it does make you wonder of the amazing ability that is with in composers,

And I suppose anyone who puts there mind to it can pull off some pretty amazing things.


----------

